
A BMW outage made Apple CarPlay unusable. Why connect everything unreliable? - ycombonator
https://www.engadget.com/2019/05/10/bmw-carplay-outage/
======
_iyig
Submission title is editorialized. “Why connect everything unreliable?” is,
besides a confusing sentence in English, text absent from the linked article.

------
shereadsthenews
What the article fails to mention is that CarPlay is not an option on these,
it’s a subscription! They charge you every year to keep it running. I don’t
know why anyone would put up with that.

~~~
sofaofthedamned
Yep, it's amazing. That along with not supporting Android Auto is a reason we
disregarded BMW when be bought a new car last month.

How can you charge a subscription for something which is a single install,
with no ongoing costs? Do they not realise that Audi exist?

------
lousken
umatrix just blocks the site for me so here's outline
[https://outline.com/TthDsC](https://outline.com/TthDsC)

~~~
adamzochowski
For me I get adblock blocking the series of redirects:

Step 1: Engadget is doing a 307 redirect to :
ttps://guce.engadget.com/consent?brandType=nonEu&gcrumb=_____&lang=en-
US&done=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.engadget.com%2F2019%2F05%2F10%2Fbmw-carplay-
outage%2F

Step 2: that gets me a 302 redirect to
[https://guce.advertising.com/collectIdentifiers?sessionId=1_...](https://guce.advertising.com/collectIdentifiers?sessionId=1_cc-
session____GUID____)

Step 3: adblocker blocks it

I assume there is some cookie that would get set between the redirects to make
sure that eventually the real url loads without a 307. As it stands I won't be
reading.

~~~
GHorner
On the PC, AdGuard works fine to solve this maze and load the proper site.
However, it does not work on the iPad and I have not found any solution so
far.

------
akmarinov
Soooo do we get a bunch of car company can’t be tech company hate threads,
like we get the reverse for Tesla now?

